# difference between freash water bacteria



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there a difference between sw bacteria and fw bacteria?

could i just hook up a fw tank filter to a salt water tank?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah there's a difference....you need to buy a completely new filter and let the bacteria start up again in the new sw tank.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah there's a difference....you need to buy a completely new filter and let the bacteria start up again in the new sw tank.


New Filter? Uh no... In order to "mature" your filter quicker, you should completly clean a FW Filter Before putting it in a SW tank. Much more efficient... and less Dieoff(is that a word?) But even then you COULD Just transfer Filters, ut it would be very in-efficient for quite awile...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

like some bacteria would be killed off


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This would be a happy topic in Scientific


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> This would be a happy topic in Scientific


 i think so to

mods plaes move this great topic that *sweet lu* started


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

there are lots of diffrent bacteria in water. even coldwater organisms and warm water ones are diffrent.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so if i had a fw filter then made it salt some bacteria would be killed off?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so if i had a fw filter then made it salt some bacteria would be killed off?


 all your freshwater bacteria would be killed on contact.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the cycle would just be started over then


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

right now im running my aquaclear 500 on my freshwater tank and as soon as i have enough money im converting it to any prosaltwater would there be blems with my aquaclear or do i need a new filter?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

stupid forum why does it always mess up my typing?


----------

